# BEST PLANT???



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

WHAT KIND OF PLANT IS BEST FOR P'S? IVE TRIED SWORDS BUT MY RBP'S KEEP FLIPPIN OUT AND PULLIN IT UP! ALSO WHAT KIND IS BEST FOR THE WATER SUCH AS OXYGEN PUT OUT AND STUFF LIKE THAT???? HELP!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Try anubias and java fern. You can attach them to driftwood and java ferns supposedly tastes really bitter so fish dont eat them. They also dont require a lot of light so its good for a P tank since p's dont like strong lighting.


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

AWESOME THANKS


----------

